# Milan: Commisso in pole anche con Elliott?



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD. 

Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.

*Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.

Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Lasciamo perdere QUESTI calabresi per favore (con tutto il massimo rispetto per tutti gli altri calabresi e la Calabria)


----------



## Kaketto (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Usmanov tanta roba.
Cmq la mia speranza e' che la nostra prossima proprieta' sia un "potere forte". Perche contrastare gli agnelli e' difficile se vuoi competere.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere QUESTI calabresi per favore (con tutto il massimo rispetto per tutti gli altri calabresi e la Calabria)



aahahahhahahahhahah percepisco della paura....


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere QUESTI calabresi per favore (con tutto il massimo rispetto per tutti gli altri calabresi e la Calabria)



#ViaiCalabresiDalMilan


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Luglio 2018)

se e vero io tifo Usmanov.
Comunque quado cominco l'asta?


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Gandini è un altro Fassone. Un morto di sonno che farebbe più danni che altro


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gandini è un altro Fassone. Un morto di sonno che farebbe più danni che altro



non mischiamo la melma con la cioccolata mo.


----------



## kipstar (7 Luglio 2018)

ovviamente il russo tutta la vita.....ma ovviamente non sarà lui....


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gandini è un altro Fassone. Un morto di sonno che farebbe più danni che altro



Io per precauzione inizierei a criticare anche lui


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non mischiamo la melma con la cioccolata mo.



Nono sono entrambi melma


----------



## nybreath (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io per precauzione inizierei a criticare anche lui



ahahah mi sembra cosa saggia


----------



## fra29 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Chissà come mai quando leggo il nome di Usmanov, ricco e credibilissimo, nemmeno mi metto a sognare..
ma mai una gioia per noi?!
Silvio.. mollaci per favore!


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



ma quale commisso un club come il milan a soli 500 milioni con 0 debiti è un affare, ci saranno tantissimi interessati sono sicuro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Penso che Elliott abbia già un accordo di massima con chi succederà a Li, nel caso in cui quest'ultimo dovesse uscire di scena (cosa tutta da verificare). Non credo proprio che abbiano nessun interesse nel gestire un club, con tutti i costi annessi.


----------



## James45 (7 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Chissà come mai quando leggo il nome di Usmanov, ricco e credibilissimo, nemmeno mi metto a sognare..
> ma mai una gioia per noi?!
> Silvio.. mollaci per favore!



Di Usmanov se ne vocifera da marzo... c'era un articolo di sportmediaset che ne parlava facendo riferimento proprio al passaggio Li->Elliott>Usmanov...
Non so se è legittimo mettere il link qui dentro (io me l'ero tenuto sperando...), quindi evito


----------



## fra29 (7 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Di Usmanov se ne vocifera da marzo... c'era un articolo di sportmediaset che ne parlava facendo riferimento proprio al passaggio Li->Elliott>Usmanov...
> Non so se è legittimo mettere il link qui dentro (io me l'ero tenuto sperando...), quindi evito



Ma speriamo.. ma ci credo pochissimo..


----------



## Wildbone (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Questo fare giornalistico che gioca sopra presunti "tira e molla" quando ci sono documenti vincolanti e procedimenti immediati (cioè, il Milan è già tra le mani di Elliott, dato che il covenant è stato rotto) è stucchevole. Non è che le cose restano in sospeso finché uno non fa la sua mossa. Li non può fare più nulla, se è vero che il tempo per rimborsare scadeva ieri a mezzanotte. Su queste cose non si può romanzare.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Su Bloomberg, nella scheda dedicata a Gandini, viene indicato questo nella sua bio:

Career History

Chief Executive Officer AS Roma Spa, 10/2016-PRESENT

Second Vice Chairman AC Milan Spa, *PRESENT*

???


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Non credo che Usmanov voglia regalare soldi al.cinefake o a chi c'è dietro. Al limite tratterebbe direttamente con Elliott.


----------



## impero rossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

usmanov e po pu...


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2018)

si ma io non capisco più nulla probabilmente: siamo di Elliott o no? se si perché continuano a dire che Li sta trattando con ecc ecc

qualcuno sa spiegare questo punto in modo chiaro?


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma io non capisco più nulla probabilmente: siamo di Elliott o no? se si perché continuano a dire che Li sta trattando con ecc ecc
> 
> qualcuno sa spiegare questo punto in modo chiaro?


Un po' di fiction non guasta mai, via.


----------



## malos (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott può prendere il Milan per poi rivenderlo subito. E il maggior candidato a rilevare il club rossonero sembra essere il solito *Rocco Commisso*, con Gandini nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Li, per non uscire definitivamente di scena con 500 mln in meno sul suo conto, ha due strade: fare un'ingiunzione nei confronti dello stesso fondo Elliott oppure cedere il Milan ad un nuovo compratore. *Sembra che Li stia trattando con un russo residente a Londra. Qualche mese si parlava di Usmanov interessato al Milan.
> 
> ...



Ma ancora sto Commisso? Speravo si fosse dileguato con Li. Ma i Ricketts che fine hanno fatto? Anche perchè ai vari russi o arabi credo poco.

Vabbè che non credevo manco a Ronaldo alla Juve, ma se qualcosa a noi può andare storto...


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma ancora sto Commisso? Speravo si fosse dileguato con Li. Ma i Ricketts che fine hanno fatto? Anche perchè ai vari russi o arabi credo poco.


A Gordon Singer il calcio piace, tanto.


----------



## malos (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A Gordon Singer il calcio piace, tanto.



Si lui è tifoso dell'Arsenal ho letto. A suo padre piace di più il sangue, è uno squalo vero.


----------



## nybreath (7 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma io non capisco più nulla probabilmente: siamo di Elliott o no? se si perché continuano a dire che Li sta trattando con ecc ecc
> 
> qualcuno sa spiegare questo punto in modo chiaro?



Non siamo di Elliott ancora, ci vuole un CDA. Per adesso siamo in una situazione nella quale Li non ha rispettato un covenant. I 'giornalai' ipotizzano che Elliott comincerà l'acquisizione da lunedì e potrebbe decidere di non farlo se Li si presentasse con un socio o un compratore. Tutte ipotesi nessuna notizia. L'unica cosa che pare certa è che Li ha rotto un patto vincolante, ma teoricamente neanche questo è certo. Siamo in attesa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non siamo di Elliott ancora, ci vuole un CDA. Per adesso siamo in una situazione nella quale Li non ha rispettato un covenant. I 'giornalai' ipotizzano che Elliott comincerà l'acquisizione da lunedì e potrebbe decidere di non farlo se Li si presentasse con un socio o un compratore. Tutte ipotesi nessuna notizia. L'unica cosa che pare certa è che Li ha rotto un patto vincolante, ma teoricamente neanche questo è certo. Siamo in attesa.



Per me, anche se non formalmente, è ovvio che siamo di Elliott. Le condizioni secondo cui dovevamo passare ad Elliott erano chiare a tutti e soprattutto sono scritte nero su bianco (scusate l'espressione...)


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A Gordon Singer il calcio piace, tanto.



Ti credi quindi che sia vero che il fondo attraverso una delle sue figure di vertice decida di tenere il Milan? Anche solo per aumentarne il valore di vendita futura (cosa che passa inevitabilmente fa stadio proprio e risultato sportivi)?

Tra l'altro di tutto quello che sto leggendo in questo giorni non mi è chiara una cosa...chiedo a te perché sei sempre stato molto chiaro e informato a riguardo. Se non ho capito male a suo tempo il pegno a favore di Elliott riguarda le azioni della Rossoneri Lussemburgo che detiene il 99,97% delle azioni del Milan e che a propria volta è incastrata all'interno di un giro superiore di altre società create ad hoc. Quindi per farla molto semplice è il Cda della società lussemburghese che deve ratificare l'escussione del debito e il cambio di proprietà...uscendo così dai giochi ad incastro creati da Lì. Come conseguenza diretta la vendita del Milan porterebbe introiti a tale società e quindi al fondo Elliott. In quest'ottica (SE tutto fosse vero) Elliott stessa avrebbe tutto l'interesse a provare a vendere al meglio possibile...financo appunto a pianificare una gestione che porti a una migliore vendita
Sbaglio?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ti credi quindi che sia vero che il fondo attraverso una delle sue figure di vertice decida di tenere il Milan? Anche solo per aumentarne il valore di vendita futura (cosa che passa inevitabilmente fa stadio proprio e risultato sportivi)?
> 
> Tra l'altro di tutto quello che sto leggendo in questo giorni non mi è chiara una cosa...chiedo a te perché sei sempre stato molto chiaro e informato a riguardo. Se non ho capito male a suo tempo il pegno a favore di Elliott riguarda le azioni della Rossoneri Lussemburgo che detiene il 99,97% delle azioni del Milan e che a propria volta è incastrata all'interno di un giro superiore di altre società create ad hoc. Quindi per farla molto semplice è il Cda della società lussemburghese che deve ratificare l'escussione del debito e il cambio di proprietà...uscendo così dai giochi ad incastro creati da Lì. Come conseguenza diretta la vendita del Milan porterebbe introiti a tale società e quindi al fondo Elliott. In quest'ottica (SE tutto fosse vero) Elliott stessa avrebbe tutto l'interesse a provare a vendere al meglio possibile...financo appunto a pianificare una gestione che porti a una migliore vendita
> Sbaglio?



 la catena dalle BVI va a sparire, ma rimane quella che arriva fino al Delaware.


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Luglio 2018)

e assurdo. si sono spariti tutti.
Non parla nessuno!


----------



## Garrincha (7 Luglio 2018)

Tra i nomi usciti preferisco i Ricketts, danno l'idea di una proprietà solida che vuole crescere, magari lentamente ma sicuramente, Commisso mi sembra invece uno speculatore sul breve termine e dalle discutibili capacità, affidabilità, a quel punto preferisco Elliott, squalo per squalo che vuole fare una speculazione il fondo da l'idea di essere maggiormente competente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> e assurdo. si sono spariti tutti.
> Non parla nessuno!



Per me Lunedì uscirà qualcosa di ufficiale.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ti credi quindi che sia vero che il fondo attraverso una delle sue figure di vertice decida di tenere il Milan? Anche solo per aumentarne il valore di vendita futura (cosa che passa inevitabilmente fa stadio proprio e risultato sportivi)?
> 
> Tra l'altro di tutto quello che sto leggendo in questo giorni non mi è chiara una cosa...chiedo a te perché sei sempre stato molto chiaro e informato a riguardo. Se non ho capito male a suo tempo il pegno a favore di Elliott riguarda le azioni della Rossoneri Lussemburgo che detiene il 99,97% delle azioni del Milan e che a propria volta è incastrata all'interno di un giro superiore di altre società create ad hoc. Quindi per farla molto semplice è il Cda della società lussemburghese che deve ratificare l'escussione del debito e il cambio di proprietà...uscendo così dai giochi ad incastro creati da Lì. Come conseguenza diretta la vendita del Milan porterebbe introiti a tale società e quindi al fondo Elliott. In quest'ottica (SE tutto fosse vero) Elliott stessa avrebbe tutto l'interesse a provare a vendere al meglio possibile...financo appunto a pianificare una gestione che porti a una migliore vendita
> Sbaglio?


Chiariamo: le Società che fanno parte della holding a cascata che controlla il Milan appartengono alla rispettiva controllante in misura totalitaria: il 99,93 per cento del Milan alla Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg, il 99,9 per cento di quest'ultima alla Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, il 99,9 per cento di questa alla Rossoneri Sport Hong Kong, il 99,9 per cento della Società di Hong Kong alla capofila, la Rossoneri Advanced Limited, con sede nelle Isole Vergini Britanniche. È dunque evidente che il prezzo di cessione delle azioni di ciascuna di queste Società viene di massima attribuito alle rispettive controllanti nelle misure di partecipazione al capitale sociale di cui si è detto. L'utilità del prezzo sarebbe dunque a pressoché totale vantaggio di Mr. Li, o di coloro che partecipano nella misteriosa società delle Vergini Britanniche. Elliott, dunque, non trae alcun vantaggio lucrativo dalla cessione delle partecipazioni in ciascuna di dette Società. Sennonché, Elliott, come creditore della Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, per 180 milioni, oltre interessi, e del Milan, per 123 milioni, oltre interessi, ha un legittimo interesse a che i flussi finanziari, collegati alla eventuale cessione di tali partecipazioni, pervengano al primario soddisfacimento dei propri crediti, e non di finalità di diversa natura della proprietà. Per conseguire tale obiettivo, Elliott, ovvero la controllata Project RedBlack, all'atto della accensione dei due finanziamenti, ha allora sottoscritto in ciascuna delle controllanti una azione, del valore nominale di 1 euro, quindi incidente in misura infinitesimale nel capitale sociale, ma a cui nel contratto sociale le parti hanno attribuito una rappresentanza negli organi sociali, ed un diritto di voto, di valore infinitamente superiore a quello che sarebbe proporzionalmente derivato dalla rispettiva nominale partecipazione al capitale sociale. In particolare, si segnala il diritto di Elliott, quale detentore di questa golden share (azione d'oro), di nominare due propri rappresentanti nei consigli di amministrazione delle varie Società, su un numero complessivo di cinque (gli altri tre, dunque, di designazione dell'azionista di controllo), e di attribuire al voto favorevole di questi due amministratori efficacia determinante della valida adozione di delibere tanto del consiglio di amministrazione, quanto della assemblea dei soci, requisito vincolante al pari di quello del voto favorevole della maggioranza numerica dei componenti di ciascuno di tali organi. In altri termini, nessuna delibera, particolarmente con riferimento a quelle concernenti la cessione di azioni, possono essere adottate senza il consenso vincolante di Elliott, e, specularmente, Elliott può esercitare il veto alla adozione di delibere di assemblea soci, o di cda, facendo mancare il voto favorevole dei suoi rappresentanti in tali consessi. In tal modo, Elliott si è assicurata contro il rischio di cessioni di capitale da parte della proprietà, non prevedenti la imputazione del prezzo, o di parte di esso, alla estinzione del debito nei propri confronti, così vanificando la garanzia patrimoniale dei propri crediti. Nessuna proposta di compravendita di quote, che non preveda la destinazione del prezzo a saldo dei debiti sociali verso Elliott, potrebbe essere dunque valutata positivamente da quest'ultimo. In tali premesse, l'interesse immediato del fondo di Paul Singer sarebbe, meglio, sarebbe stato, quello di non opporsi ad eventuali offerte che, di base, prevedessero primariamente la soluzione dei debiti vs. Elliott e, in via meramente sussidiaria ed eventuale, la destinazione di somme eccedenti l'importo dei crediti Elliott agli azionisti, ciascuno secondo la rispettiva partecipazione al capitale. Non sarebbe interessato, Elliott, ed anzi si opporrebbe, a proposte contrattuali di importi anche consistenti, ma che non rispettassero la necessaria imputazione del prezzo, o di parte di esso, alle ragioni di Elliott, a preferenza di quelle degli azionisti. Condotte speculative sul prezzo di acquisto in capo ad Elliott sono dunque ingiustificate per mancanza di interesse da parte del fondo. Diverso sarebbe se il fondo prendesse il controllo della Società, preferibilmente attraverso l'assegnazione diretta delle quote pignorate in pagamento dei debiti, fino a concorrenza con il rispettivo credito, nell'ambito di una procedura giudiziale seguente alla escussione dei pegni. In tale ipotesi, infatti, sarebbe legittima una condotta speculativa sul mercato, finalizzata alla lievitazione del prezzo di cessione delle quote acquistate. Vediamo se, e quando, questa speciale circostanza potrà effettivamente realizzarsi.


----------

